# 5.56 1k $300 Again :)



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

223 Remington (5.56x45mm) 55 gr FMJ Wolf Gold Ammo Case (1000 rds)

Generally I wouldn't post a link to a price on "Wolf" ammo but their "Gold" version isn't bad
and is basically as good as any other plinking round for someone who needs brass and 
reloads its a good deal.

$299.99 No Tax no Shipping just $299.99 per 1000 and its been up 36 hrs now so its not
rolling off the shelf so fast they are out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

IDK about the brass quality or propellant ,but 30 cents shipped is OK


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I have fired the wolf gold and reloaded it's brass before. The only thing I'd call an issue was accuracy at 250-300 just didn't seem to be there...perhaps the accelerant as you noticed. Brass was fine. Wolf steel and low end stuff I have used a few times but prefer this stuff.



AquaHull said:


> IDK about the brass quality or propellant ,but 30 cents shipped is OK


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Ripon


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Best thing is....going on 72 hours and still in stock! I hope this indicates the prices will get back to normal....soon.


----------

